# Horse bloating on grass



## Cinderellarockafella (23 June 2013)

Hi

My horse continually bloats on grass during spring summer with sloppy poos, but also in winter if she gets rich haylege or grass nuts.  This is more than a grass belly and she is often verging on gas colic.  Trotting helps her pass wind. I have posted about this before and tried the suggestions but unfortunately they haven't worked for her - fennel, activated charcoal, mint and chamomile.

She is girthy, the vets want to try the digestive supplement route before scoping her, but neither protexin and equitop pronutrin worked.

Lactobacillus bacteria ferment sugars to lactic acid, and I feel this is part of her problem.  She doesn't seem to be able to cope with the digestion grass or it may be the fructans.  Also her gut is acidic and her immunity is not very high as she picks up every cold going, which could be linked to her development of small sarcoids.

I would like some advice before I work through all the various supplements ( she is already on top spec balancer)

What would be the advantages of the following and has anyone tried them with success:
TractGuard
Diamond v yeast
Brewers yeast
Apple cider vinegar
Bicarbonate soda
Coiligone

Does anyone have any immunity boosting ideas?

Thanks for reading


----------



## ihatework (23 June 2013)

I found mine was a bit like this. She has a suppliment that contains brewers yeast, but the main thing I did was just to change her stable management.

Absolutely no haylage - always hay.
No lush grass - she is now turned out overnight on very poor grazing, then comes in during the day to adlib hay.


----------



## StarlightMagic (23 June 2013)

My boy has brewers yeast and its the first year his droppings have remained firm and properly formed!


----------



## Cinderellarockafella (23 June 2013)

Hi

I had my horse on good quality hay over the winter, but she is intolerant to it and vet thinks she would be better on haylege than causing a respiratory issue.  She is not a good doer so soaking isnt really an option. 

Thanks


----------



## Pinkvboots (23 June 2013)

One of mine cant have the ryegrass haylege only the timothy grass its not as rich, pink powder is good for the digestion if she gets a bit loose i put her on it for a few weeks as the rich grass can also upset her, global herbs do a tonic type supplement I think its called restore I often put my mare on it from time to time.


----------



## Kacey88 (26 June 2013)

I have found Brewers Yeast to be ok, but Yea Saac is much better. My mare had very runny droppings after I switched her (gradually) from hay to haylage. She didn't get used to it as quickly as I had hoped but Yea Saac sorted her out after a few days. I also give it while she's on spring grass, I really notice a difference.


----------

